# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  بناء العضلات ))..((للشباب

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





كم عدد التمارين الرياضية التي تعمل على بناء العضلة ؟ يعتبر إحد أكثر الأسئلة التي يطرحها الشباب عند انضمامهم لمجموعة التدريب على بناء العضلات. بالاضافة الى اسئلة متنوعة عن نوعية التمرين، والوزن، والقوة، والتركيب الجسدي، والمدة التي يحتاجها للحصول على الشكل النهائي للعضلات. 

تكرار التمرين: 

بالنسبة للرجال والنساء، الامر سيان، يجب اداء التمارين من اربعة الى ستة مرات. وهذا لا يتضمن بالطبع تمارين الاحماء والبداية. فهناك سبب وحيد لتكسب العضلة نسيجا قويا وتصبح اقوى، وهو زيادة الحمل تدريجيا. 

فأنت بحاجة "لإجبار" العضلة على التقدم تدريجيا لتنمو وتصبح اقوى. ولزيادة الحمل يجب ان تزيد المقاومة. ولزيادة المقاومة يجب ان تزيد من الوزن، أو التمرين الذي تقوم به. 

التكرار القليل للتمرين سيسمح لك بزيادة الحمل على تلك العضلة بشكل آني. وهذا يجبرها على تَحفيز ألياف العضلة الجديدة لمعالجة الجهد الإضافي الواقع على العضلة. اما المدى المثالي للتكرار لتحفيز الياف العضلة فهو ما بين أربعة إلى ستة مرات لكل مجموعة من التمارين. 

ولا يعمل تكرار التمارين على زيادة حجم العضلات لدى النساء، بل يعمل على صقل العضلات، وجعلها اقوى. 

الأوزان الاخف، والتكرار الاكثر سيعمل على ابعادك عن الاوزان الاكبر. إذا كنت تستطيعين القيام بعشرة مرات لكل تمرين، فالوزن سيكون منخفضا لتحقيق اي مقاومة. 

كيف تعرف ما هو الوزن المناسب؟ إذا كنت تستطيع رفع الوزن ستة مرات، فالوزن اصبح خفيفا، أما اذا لم تستطع القيام إلا باربعة مرات فالوزن لا يزال ثقيلا. لذا فالمستوى المنخفض للتمرين هو من اربعة الى ستة للاوزان الثقيلة. يمكن أن تكون تمارين الاحماء من 8 الى 10 مرات، ولكن لتحفيز العضلة، يجب ان يقل عدد المرات، ويزيد الوزن. 

نوعية التمارين: 

تتراوح مرات اداء التمارين للتمرين الواحد ما بين واحد وثلاث، بالاعتماد على ترتيب التمارين. وعندما تنتهي من الاحماء، سيكون عدد مرات اداء التمرين ثلاثة على الاكثر، وبعض التمارين مرة أو مرتان فقط. 

يسبب الحمل الزائد والمقاومة نمو العضلة وليس عدد مرات اداء التمرين. ولا يوجد قانون دولي، يقول بأن اداء التمرين مضاعفا يحسن الاداء. 

اما المفتاح الحقيقي للتحفيز فهو العمل على مقاومة العضلة وجعلها تستجيب للتمرين وتنمو. ويمكنك القيام بذلك عن طريق اداء التمرين من اربعة الى ستى مرات لكل تمرين. مما يحفز العضلات ويجعلها تنمو اكثر مقارنة مع تكرار التمرين. 

إذا كنا نقوم باداء تمارين عضلة الذراع او الفخذ، فيجب أن نبدأ بالاحماء ثم مجموعتان من التمارين القوية، بواقع اربعة الى ستة مرات. هذا التمرين الفعال سيجعل العضلات جاهزة للمقاومة، وهكذا يمكن الاستمرار في التمرين التالي. 

وهكذا فالسر في نباء العضلات يكمن في نوعية التمرين وليس عدد مرات ادائه. 

فالامر يتعدى مجرد رفع اوزان او اداء تمارين بمجهود عالي لمدة طويلة، بل يقتصر على القيام بالقليل ولكن بجهد مركز. 

زيادة التمرين لا يعني الافضل. 

بناء العضلة، والبروتين، والكربوهيدرات: 

زود عضلاتك بالوقود، والبروتين، والكربوهيدرات فوراً بعد رفع الأوزان. 

يخطط الرياضيون المحترفون يومهم بشكل إستراتيجي لضمان حصولهم على البروتين خلال 45 دقيقة بعد رفع الأوزان. هذا لأن وقود حاجات العضلة بحاجة لتعزيز نفسه. إذا تغيب عنصر الغذاء فلن تنمو العضلة، ولن تحصد الكثير من النتائج. 

علاوة على ذلك، أَكدت دراسةَ أخيرةَ بأنه بعد تمارين المقاومة، توفر وجبة الطعام التي تحتوي على البروتين، والكربوهيدرات نمو افضل للعضلة.*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*مشكووووووووووووووور
الله يعطيك العافيه وسلمت يداك*

----------


## باريسيا

> *مشكووووووووووووووور
> الله يعطيك العافيه وسلمت يداك*


*يسلم قلبك ابوالنعووم 
منورني*

----------


## N_tarawneh

خوف الله باريسيا بتلعب حديد / وعامله عظلات ... :Db465236ff:  

شكرا ً يا بروستنا ...

----------


## باريسيا

> خوف الله باريسيا بتلعب حديد / وعامله عظلات ... 
> 
> شكرا ً يا بروستنا ...


*هههههههههههههه اتخيل ؟!

اهلين ندور منورني*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خوف الله باريسيا بتلعب حديد / وعامله عظلات ... 
> 
> شكرا ً يا بروستنا ...


مشكور نادر و بجوز كمان بتوكل طن كثير

شو معرفك بنات 

مشكورة اخت باريسيا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خوف الله باريسيا بتلعب حديد / وعامله عظلات ... 
> 
> شكرا ً يا بروستنا ...


مشكور نادر و بجوز كمان بتوكل طن كثير

شو معرفك بالبنات 

مشكورة اخت باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكور نادر و بجوز كمان بتوكل طن كثير
> 
> شو معرفك بالبنات 
> 
> مشكورة اخت باريسيا


*طن .؟!!!
طن شو .؟!

انت زمان مش ماكل كتله مرتبه*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *طن .؟!!!
> طن شو .؟!
> 
> انت زمان مش ماكل كتله مرتبه*


الي مش ماكل قتلة 6 شهور

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مشكوره يا بروسه

----------


## باريسيا

> الي مش ماكل قتلة 6 شهور


*
لعاد جلدك بيحكك على الضرب*

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكوره يا بروسه


*اهلا وسهلا بعموره 
منورني يابطل*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *اهلا وسهلا بعموره 
> منورني يابطل*


 :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):   :SnipeR (9):

----------


## ashrafwater

والله يا بارسياحيرتينا انتي مصممة ازياء والا مختصة ييناء الاجسام . افيدونااااااااااااا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks

----------


## باريسيا

> والله يا بارسياحيرتينا انتي مصممة ازياء والا مختصة ييناء الاجسام . افيدونااااااااااااا


*هههههههه انا كل شي بيهتم فيها الانسان وتعبر عن شخصيته وفكره وبيضهرها لبرا مش بس مدفونع جويته 
اما بلبس او بالجسم 
ناصح نحيف مهم بلياقه او ببناء العضلات ؛ وحتى في لبسك اما انك انسان كول او انك انسان ججدي اما رسمي او عادي 

كل شي بيعبر عن ذاتنى 

بتمنى اني افدت هههه

اهلين اشرف*

----------


## باريسيا

> Thanks


*يور ولكم*

----------


## ashrafwater

> *يور ولكم*


والله يا بارسيا هذا شيء رائع اتمني لكي  التوفيق والازدهار  في حياتك اليومية . ولكي مني كل التحية

----------


## باريسيا

*تسلملي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا على المعلومة الرائعه



هيك شجععتيني على ممارسه الرياضة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا باريسيا بيك

----------


## ابو العبد

العقل السليم في الجسم السليم ...
الموضوع كويس بس انا بقول انه شيء زاد عن حده قلب ضده ...

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا على المعلومة الرائعه
> 
> 
> 
> هيك شجععتيني على ممارسه الرياضة


*الحمدلله طمنتني 

مرسي الك على ردك وطلتك*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا بيك


*
بيك ؟!
اهلين حمود*

----------


## باريسيا

> العقل السليم في الجسم السليم ...
> الموضوع كويس بس انا بقول انه شيء زاد عن حده قلب ضده ...


*مزبوط 
لما بيجي الواحد منفخ من كل مطرح وان مسك الساندوتش كانه ماسك معلقة سكر 
وبيحاول يوصل الساندوتش لتمه مش قادر قد مااديه منفخه اكيد حتى مضهره مش مقبول 

مرسي الك على الطله الحلوه*

----------


## ابو العبد

> *مزبوط 
> لما بيجي الواحد منفخ من كل مطرح وان مسك الساندوتش كانه ماسك معلقة سكر 
> وبيحاول يوصل الساندوتش لتمه مش قادر قد مااديه منفخه اكيد حتى مضهره مش مقبول 
> 
> مرسي الك على الطله الحلوه*




 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

> شكرا على المعلومة الرائعه
> 
> 
> 
> هيك شجععتيني على ممارسه الرياضة



يلا من هون لهون ما انت زي اخوي وبعرفك على المزبوط المزبوط ...
اذا انت راح تلعب حديد ابوي (الي عمره 65 سنة الله يطول بعمره يارب) بكون كمال اجسام...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هيك شجععتيني على ممارسه الرياضة

طبعا الرياضة كويسة للبنات والشباب 

انا شخصيا بحب الرياضات القتالية الدفاع عن النفس  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_يلا من هون لهون ما انت زي اخوي وبعرفك على المزبوط المزبوط ...
اذا انت راح تلعب حديد ابوي (الي عمره 65 سنة الله يطول بعمره يارب) بكون كمال اجسام...
_


 له يا زلمه
والله بلعب رياضه بس مش حديد

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا على النصائح

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_هيك شجععتيني على ممارسه الرياضة

طبعا الرياضة كويسة للبنات والشباب 

انا شخصيا بحب الرياضات القتالية الدفاع عن النفس 
_


 اووووووووووووف لما بشوف على الـtv ؛ بتمنى اعمل متلهم بس بصراحه انا لااايد العنف 

بس الرياضه بتمنى يكون في مكان يتجمعوا فيها الناس متل الحدايق العامه وطرقات محدده للرياضه الحره 
والكل بيجتمع وبيركضوا وبيتمرنوا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_شكرا على النصائح_


 العفو من دواعي سروري

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكورررررررررر

----------


## ابو العبد

بس الواحد لازم يستمر بالممارسة خاصة كمال الاجسام...
لأنه اذا توقفت راحت عليك ... يعني عيد من جديد...
لأني صار فيي هيك... 3 سنين وانا العب و بطلت عشان فصل التخرج ...

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59): 

يلا قوموا اعملوا تمارين

----------


## anoucha

انا بمارس ريلضة مرتين بالاسبوع
مشكورة باريسيا على الموضوع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يختي اشي جميل ورائع ومفيد

----------

